# Cherry Burl



## MRDucks2 (May 31, 2021)

Cutting wood into various blanks most all day. The Cherry from my first down tree last year and the hard maple I recently acquired to get both down to a movable, storable size.

Last piece of the day was a Cherry Burl where the root meets the tree.


----------



## PreacherJon (Jun 1, 2021)

Much work.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 1, 2021)

Wow that's pretty wood. That must have been a long day.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Jun 1, 2021)

Dalecamino said:


> Wow that's pretty wood. That must have been a long day.


Days. I got about 1/3 of the way done. It was a casual pace. Trying to rip hard maple with a chain saw makes me miss my farm days when I had a 5.5HP saw with Full Chisel saw chain.
Got this close to breaking a bandsaw blade.


----------



## greenacres2 (Jun 1, 2021)

I love my little Milwaukee chain saw--but after cutting 4 bowl & 2 spindle blanks from a green maple log Sunday...a rip chain is in my future.  Maybe even a 20" set up just for ripping.  I've got a small mountain of maple & cherry to process, got to do something!!
earl


----------



## PreacherJon (Jun 1, 2021)

greenacres2 said:


> I love my little Milwaukee chain saw--but after cutting 4 bowl & 2 spindle blanks from a green maple log Sunday...a rip chain is in my future.  Maybe even a 20" set up just for ripping.  I've got a small mountain of maple & cherry to process, got to do something!!
> earl


Let us see what you do.  I use a Stihl Farm Boss and don't have any problems with ripping logs.  Just the regular chain... for me the key is to keep them sharp.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Jun 1, 2021)

PreacherJon said:


> Let us see what you do.  I use a Stihl Farm Boss and don't have any problems with ripping logs.  Just the regular chain... for me the key is to keep them sharp.


The key is not your saw, it is your chain. I have owned a couple of Stihl saws but prefer Husqvarna. I always outfitted them with Stihl saw chain, though. Best chain available for the money.

Thanks for helping me remember that.


----------

